# Free 3D Shoot Appling Archers Festival 2011



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 15, 2011)

May 27-30 in Appling,GA
The Appling Archers of the Christian Bowhunters of America was begun in 1997 as a men’s ministry of Kiokee Baptist Church in Appling, Georgia, the county seat of Columbia County, near Augusta.  KBC is the oldest Baptist church in Georgia, founded in 1772 on the banks of Kiokee Creek.  Tradition has it that “Kiokee” derives from the Creek Indian word for “sweet water.”

Go online and register for the Appling Archers Festival 2011.
All info will be on the site. Thanks

http://www.applingarchers.com/festival.html


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 16, 2011)

You cant beat the price either. How many 3D tournaments are FREE


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 16, 2011)

im there! best shoot of the year fellas


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Please Remember to Register ONLINE*




http://www.applingarchers.com/festival.html


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hhaha will do shannon


----------



## crawdad24 (Mar 20, 2011)

bump it up !  Everyone needs to make this one!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 21, 2011)

crawdad24 said:


> bump it up !  Everyone needs to make this one!



Thanks


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BMCS (Mar 30, 2011)

*Awesome event*

If you can take off and go to this tournament you better do it, these guys know how to put on a tournament.  You dont need any fancy tournament bows, grab your hunting bow a bunch of arrows and get ready for a goodtime.
They feed you for three days, have entertainment every night, have two full 20 target ranges set up with bonus shots.  Lots of door prizes drawn later.  Also, we have the saw blade competition and newly added iron man competition.  This is a family setting and everyone is welcome.  This tournament got me hook, line and sinker addicted to archery.   Oh and I also made alot of lifetime friends in the process.  If I was not deployed my name would have been the first one on the list.
So log onto there website and fill out the registration, Its FREE!!!.  You will not be sorry, I promise.
God Bless
Rob Benedetto
"Masterchief"


----------



## Warped Arrow (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm Ready, registered, and able!! Just waiting on approvial from work, LOL!!

This will be my 4th year and it just keeps getting better!! If yall see a gent carrying a black, purple, and green bow, thats me!! Stop by and say hello!

God Bless,

Del


----------



## Warped Arrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Its official!! I have off Thur-Mon!!!! Now to book a hotel room and I will be set!!

1 month, 26 days and counting!!!

Del


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Just reserved my hotel room!!! Gonna be at the Days Inn in Agusta, only $43.19 a night!!

Del


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Apr 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Dawgs30814, any idea when the scedule will be up?

Del


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Apr 6, 2011)

The online registration is down due to the bad storms,(no power to the server) it should be back up in the next few days.

Del the schedule was suppose to be up already I'll look into it. Thanks Shannon


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you

Del


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Apr 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## crawdad24 (Apr 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 27, 2011)

bttt boys and girls you need to make this one ... already registered here ..... free bump for ya shannon .... 


Mike


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 6, 2011)

*Get your entries in less than a month to go.*

As of right now we have 220 shooters sign up. 


www.applingacrhers.com


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 16, 2011)

Deadline for entries is 5/23


----------



## Monster02 (May 18, 2011)

cant wait!! bump it up!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 19, 2011)

5 more day for entries


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 20, 2011)

4 more days


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 21, 2011)

Monday is the last day for entries


----------



## Warped Arrow (May 22, 2011)

Getting close...only 5 more fays before I leave out!!!!!

Del


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 22, 2011)

I'm signed up, if I plan on shooting all targets on Saturday can someone tell me what time I need to get there Saturday morning..Thanks Ronald


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 24, 2011)

About 7 am


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 24, 2011)

Im ready for some fun!


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

will get bout 6 so I can be ready


----------

